# bullshit



## tytheguy111 (Mar 31, 2014)

Iam sorry and I'll probably get banned for this or this thread will be closed but fuck it iam going to say what's on my mind about RIU



Well to start off WTF why do threads get fucked with by a mod then ended up closed because " someone was hurrasing sonebody " the thread entitled I need a girlfriend that grows as good as I do is a PRIME fucking example in my eye I didn't see anyone fucking with mensabarbie but oh fuck lets dead weight that thread and then sunni (and I know she hates me already) said that mensabarbie needs to quit guilt tripping us with her suicide well fuck I've been there I tried to end it multiple times and if I heard that shit I whould probably try to O.D. again on sleeping pills and meth 

THEN wait hold up THEN I start thinking about all my shit that got deleted and all except one wasn't necessary ( when I posted a link to porn hub that was wrong of me ) and I just feel that unless its spam or someone being as much of a asshole as they can then it shouldn't be deleted and I started a thread about a strain selection and I got fucked with and bullied for it and the comments didn't get deleted you Know why??? Because one of them pulls alot of weight around here (god I sound like a damn pussy) 


SECONDLY well I don't have a second point but iAM STIL GOING TO TYPE IN CAPS LIKE IAM TRYING TO MAKE A POINT 


But for real idk I feel like grasscity is better now even tho all the people there are trolls and stoner wannabes BUT I can't go back there cuz I asked a friend on a thrwad if he wanted a 1/4 and goodamn I got banned for that I liked it here and I think iam ether on RIU at a bad time or iam wroked up because of that shitty day when I got in that fight at Walmart 

And iam sorry for this thread but part of me says I should hit submit new thread and another says just forget about it because I'll feel like a dick about this after I submit this but i wrote all that so I guess I'll face the consequences for it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2014)

RIU is on it's period. She's usually pretty nice.


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

youre not going to get banned, what you dont see is the countless posts we do delete over the incident int he last few days between those people and mensabarbie, they put out her personal information, all over the website, than she threatened to kill herself, than came back online and start arguments in over 3 different threads with those members.

Other members are tired of it and we dont want to read it.
so i closed the thread until everyone can cool off and once its done and over with it will be reopened like i said.

the only post i ever deleted of yours was a porn link, its against the rules. the reason your thread probably never got delete was because no one reported the posts. mensabarbie will post , than report everyone elses replies afterwards , i think i counted over 20 reported posts from her in one thread.
alot of what you dont understand is what goes behind closed doors into our mod inboxes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2014)

Seriously tho...


Alot of people have been leaving because of the likes and posts per page issue. Now everyone is bailing due to the glitches and google issues. 

I feel like there should be a public service announcement by an actual tech person or site owner sttelling us what they are doing to fix the problem.


This is worse than that missing Malaysian flight.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Seriously tho...
> 
> 
> Alot of people have been leaving because of the likes and posts per page issue. Now everyone is bailing due to the glitches and google issues.
> ...


Has any one else had more and more problems this week with the mobile ap. Mines not even loading pictures on threads any more? 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Has any one else had more and more problems this week with the mobile ap. Mines not even loading pictures on threads any more?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling? i know the app is having problems


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> youre not going to get banned, what you dont see is the countless posts we do delete over the incident int he last few days between those people and mensabarbie, they put out her personal information, all over the website, than she threatened to kill herself


Think how bad that would have been for the cannibus community in general, had it actually happened..The headline would have read Cyberbullied to Suicide on Marijuana Forum. 

The right thing was done and is being done. This site is anarchy which is dangerous, it needs a few rules enforced every so often.


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Think how bad that would have been for the cannibus community in general, had it actually happened..The headline would have read Cyberbullied to Suicide on Marijuana Forum.
> 
> The right thing was done and is being done. This site is anarchy which is dangerous, it needs a few rules enforced every so often.


right and i helped her by deleting any malicious posts towards her spoke with her through PM;s informed her to stop responding to the users bugging her and place them on her ignore list, she has refused to do any of that and continues to argue with them, i dont need to be guilt tripped and neither does anyone else. 

she took it completely out of of the ballpark with that one, generally i side with anyone in terms of suicide but you really had to see this shit going down to understand just how terrible it was


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2014)

The last post by Mensa in the closed thread was just an open invitation to trolls. 

Mensa really exposes too much of herself and becomes supervulnerable then gets hurt.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 31, 2014)

I did see the lonely LA girl thread that started it all, I was probably one of the few who saw that thread in action it was brutal, and I dont even really take the internet that seriously.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 31, 2014)

just wow. seriously. i can't wait for the weather to change. seems like this is a yearly thing; winter comes, people get down, spring comes close, and people get stir crazy with cabin fever.

calm the fuck down people. smoke pot, it helps. true story.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2014)

If RIU wasn't so dead lately you prob wouldn't care about a thread being closed or a.few posts being deleted.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> youre not going to get banned, what you dont see is the countless posts we do delete over the incident int he last few days between those people and mensabarbie, they put out her personal information, all over the website, than she threatened to kill herself, than came back online and start arguments in over 3 different threads with those members.
> 
> Other members are tired of it and we dont want to read it.
> so i closed the thread until everyone can cool off and once its done and over with it will be reopened like i said.
> ...



Oh I see why now I whould be pissed if I was her then again I would be pissed if I was a mod going tru that bullshit lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 31, 2014)

i avoided that thread. wish i hadn't now. can't find it either, is the entire thread deleted?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2014)

This has been a bad week.


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Oh I see why now I whould be pissed if I was her then again I would be pissed if I was a mod going tru that bullshit lol


its neither fun on either end. i helped her, but she isnt helping me back much by consistently continuing the issue on over and over again in multiple threads. I am in the right to close any thread, and i felt that it was time to drop the drama and close the thread until i will reopen it hopefully with a fresh start 
i know she was hurt, but she really isnt helping herself any by not using the ignore system.

as for anyone deleting your posts. i looked through your thread history.
the only thing i can find is that you posted two of the exact same threads you said that peoples posts were missing but that they were actually in the other thread 
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/821919-another-stupid-noob-question.html
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/821917-another-stupid-noob-question.html
so either your browser glitched or it was a glitch on our end, but you ended up with two threads and the replies were in which ever one they replied in.

I hope this answeres some of your questions. and no i dont hate you, i think youre young but i dont hate anyone over a computer


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah in retrospect it was a bad week and damn I hope she didn't do it cuz it whould be bad for the weed community if someone killed there self and the weed community right now is shakey at best


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 31, 2014)

in my experience, people who threaten to kill themselves don't. the people who kill themselves try not to let others know, so they won't be interfered with. sadly, i have more experience with this than anyone should.

i'd really like to know what the hell is going on though...


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

catofcuriosity said:


> in my experience, people who threaten to kill themselves don't. the people who kill themselves try not to let others know, so they won't be interfered with. sadly, i have more experience with this than anyone should.
> 
> i'd really like to know what the hell is going on though...


thats exactly howm y boyfriend did it.
i have a soft spot for people with true suicidal depression i have no sympathy for people who guilt trip others in terms to use it as an attack


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> thats exactly howm y boyfriend did it.
> i have a soft spot for people with true suicidal depression i have no sympathy for people who guilt trip others in terms to use it as an attack


fucking ditto. suicide is NOT a fucking joke. EVER.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> its neither fun on either end. i helped her, but she isnt helping me back much by consistently continuing the issue on over and over again in multiple threads. I am in the right to close any thread, and i felt that it was time to drop the drama and close the thread until i will reopen it hopefully with a fresh start
> i know she was hurt, but she really isnt helping herself any by not using the ignore system.
> 
> as for anyone deleting your posts. i looked through your thread history.
> ...



Oh well damn I understand everything now lol and thanks in person Iam not as young sounding as people my age as far as being entitled and trying to take the lazy way out hell my mom says iam 18 with a 30 year old's mind but on here iam different and I act like a wannabe and I try to somewhat act funny even though people take other people too serious on the Internet


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> thats exactly howm y boyfriend did it.
> i have a soft spot for people with true suicidal depression i have no sympathy for people who guilt trip others in terms to use it as an attack



same with my little brother suicide on any front should be taken seriously. 

btw weird how right after a fore mentioned thread yall started getting reported to Google for users saying they got malware from this site.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't act like a wannabe lol I mebt to say kinda douchy lol and my phone put it to wannabe


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Oh well damn I understand everything now lol and thanks in person Iam not as young sounding as people my age as far as being entitled and trying to take the lazy way out hell my mom says iam 18 with a 30 year old's mind but on here iam different and I act like a wannabe and I try to somewhat act funny even though people take other people too serious on the Internet


well next time , dont do the point the finger game, my inbox is always open you can ask me any questions you want to clear up any misunderstandings instead of this


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> same with my little brother suicide on any front should be taken seriously.
> 
> btw weird how right after a fore mentioned thread yall started getting reported to Google for users saying they got malware from this site.


again ching you really had to have seen what happend over the last 5 days youd probably be learning more to my side of the view point.
but yes the malware issue has been solved


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> well next time , dont do the point the finger game, my inbox is always open you can ask me any questions you want to clear up any misunderstandings instead of this


Okay sorry I'll PM you form now on if I have a concern or questions


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling? i know the app is having problems


No but I'll try that. Thanks 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> again ching you really had to have seen what happend over the last 5 days youd probably be learning more to my side of the view point.
> but yes the malware issue has been solved


I am on your side I was just hoping I could start a conspiracy theory.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> again ching you really had to have seen what happend over the last 5 days youd probably be learning more to my side of the view point.
> but yes the malware issue has been solved


Worked thanks.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Worked thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


no problem, if it happens again just "fix" it again until admin fixes it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> thats exactly howm y boyfriend did it.
> i have a soft spot for people with true suicidal depression i have no sympathy for people who guilt trip others in terms to use it as an attack


I'm sorry sunni I've personally dealt with people who have tried to hurt themselves. It's scary theirs not much anyone can do about it which makes these kind of situations worse the helplessness one feels is just overwellming. . I wish you the best it's not the kind of thing one can just get over. Dealing with a situation like losing someone to suicide is a life long battle..I'm also so sorry about your Lil bro Cato I wish u both the best!!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 7, 2014)

you know whats bullshit now????? THE NEW LAY OUT i swear iam just gonna have to kill myself and its everyone's fault naw just kidding i like how RIU is faster but i just cant accept the new lay out and ik its not just me lol


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 7, 2014)

Way back in the seventies when I operated a twenty-four hour party not a weekend went by that some girl wasn't trying to commit suicide. I feel for Sunni. Sunni's got my old spot, Spending hours on loopy people, trying to keep everyone on the straight and normal. I only report spam. I can deal with social wierdo's, no problem. Some people never grow up but most people do.


----------



## Richard Simmons (May 31, 2014)

Bitches be raggin man, tis why I have this name.


----------

